# Turbocharging a automatic 2001 Sentra GXE?



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

well this has been in this place for a lon time but i aint gettin any straight answers. so i have a 2001 sentra 1.8L. i have the chance to turbocharge it with about 5-7psi. not much but hey. but i wanna know what r the limits on my auto transmission and if it can handle more boost? really the purpose of the turbo is for show but i want it to work. not racing the car by the way. but i wanna know if my trans can hold it. its low amount of boost so i think it can handle it. and i do have an overdrive. so tell me what yall think. if yall want to see my sentra go to http://member.cardomain.com/nissanguy101 
later and thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Depends on what condition your tranny is in now... You need to get a shift kit... 

How is the 1.8 auto controlled? Electronic or hydraulic?


----------



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

its brand new. car has 44k on it damn pple and there highway miles. y buy a new car and use it on a highway? well anyways im not really sure. i know that the GA's r hydrolic but mine im not really sure. but from how nissan is with sentras and 200sx its probably hydrolic regardless of year. so where can i get a shift kit from?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

zadiel said:


> its brand new. car has 44k on it damn pple and there highway miles. y buy a new car and use it on a highway? well anyways im not really sure. i know that the GA's r hydrolic but mine im not really sure. but from how nissan is with sentras and 200sx its probably hydrolic regardless of year. so where can i get a shift kit from?


you can't say that for sure, the sr20 has an electronically controlled tranny. Unless it's hydraulic, its going to be tough to find a shift kit for it. 

if its new then I'd say go for it and find out. just don't abuse it without the shift kit in there, it dies quickly.


----------



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

yea thats y im not doin it anytime soon. ill read up more on my car. thanks man


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

zadiel said:


> yea thats y im not doin it anytime soon. ill read up more on my car. thanks man


np, let me know if you do it! it'd be cool to see a successful turbo auto (unlike me! )


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I've been running a turbocharged 1997 200SX SE-R with an automatic trans since March 2000. The trans started slipping badly about April 2001. I drove to New Jersey and had Level 10 rebuild my trans (new clutch packs, modified valve body, high pressure pump, 3200rpm stall converter). They said it should hold in excess of 300HP. I haven't had any trouble with the rebuilt trans.

Level 10 sells a kit to redo the trans.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, level ten can rebuild the tranny if you want.

I sell turbo kits for the QG18DE as well.


----------



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

yea ive been to ur site before. got it in my favs actually. looks like u bought a erebuni front for some reason maybe im wrong? well anyways yea thats cool. but u do have a manual. i have this automatic so before i even get th turbo i have to get this kit to rebuild it. is that turbo exact fit? i need to check ur car out in person one day. and where did u get the money to turbo it anyways? i swear i see all these ppel who turbocharge new cars and i wanna knwo how and where they get that money. let me knwo bout that lol and i am serious thanks too by the way to everyone who has posted so far.
*listens to WILDCHILD - Renegade Master*


----------



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

by the way how much was it for u when they rebuilt the trans? cuz the most i can do over here is buy the kit and have a performance shop install it. and is it the same kit u bought and they installed or did they add more to it? by the way ur turbo 200sx is nice as hell. god all these turbos everywhere hehehe. thing is that i have to put a small turbo..a t1 or t2. they said my car cant handle t3 stock. so i dunno yet tell me what yall think on that too


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*read on playa!*



zadiel said:


> by the way how much was it for u when they rebuilt the trans? cuz the most i can do over here is buy the kit and have a performance shop install it. and is it the same kit u bought and they installed or did they add more to it? by the way ur turbo 200sx is nice as hell. god all these turbos everywhere hehehe. thing is that i have to put a small turbo..a t1 or t2. they said my car cant handle t3 stock. so i dunno yet tell me what yall think on that too



well, your car can handle any turbo made by man, No it cant accept that turbo's full boost, but it can handle any turbo.. basic theory, smaller turbo, quicker spool, but lower full boost. 

example... (not actual numbers)

T20 turbo - full spool at 1800rpms, max boost 6.8PSI
T30 turbo - full spool at 3500rpms, max boost 20 PSI
T47 turbo - full spool at 5600rpms, max boost 26 PSI

Just hear with me now... on every turbocharged system there is a "wastegate".. the waste gate Pwns the turbo, only letting a set amount of boost be maintained.. if you have a built on wastegate.. (it has the long bar connecting the Blow off valve looking cylandar to the exhaust part of the turbo) there is a arm that connects to the wastegate, and to the actuator, now, where it connects to the wastegate, there is a screw/nut, twisting this shorter makes the wastegate hold less boost, making it longer will make it have more boost... 

whatever you do, dont mistake the blow off valve for the wastegate

the blow off valve releases charged intake air back into the atmosphere, or back into the charge pipes, after the MAF. the waste gate sets the amount of boost that can be attained. (Manual/boost controllers can make the turbos reach Much higher boost than a stock wastegate).

With the QG18de, Id suggest a T28, running 7PSI.. gives a good hard pull, and very nice pep the T28 spools around 2900 also ( i think) so if your doing hardcore city driving... (below 3000 rpms) then you dont have to worry about gas consumption... 

now asking about the automatic transmission... the BEST thing to do, is take out the auto, before you go and spend money, and just get a 5spd tranny, with a good clutch.. i believe JWT makes a clutch for the QG18 that outpreforms ACT stage 1.. better pedal feel, and holds up just as well. the manual swap may seem like a PITA to accomplish, BUT, would you rather spend 10 hours swapping a tranny and spend about 800$, or would you rather get your automatic tranny repaired every 2-3 months, at about 1000$ a repair?..

Now dont get me wrong, i do think an automatic turbo sentra can exist, If i were to do a turbo'ed QG18 Auto.. I would use a automatic tranny oil cooler.. GM syncromesh tranny oil, Lucas synthetic engine oil, Lucas Transmission additive, a level 10 rebuild, as well as a valve body upgrade. hell, even the clutch disk on the tranny.. (i believe a automatic tranny has a torque converter/clutch disk, instead of a pressure plate/clutch disk.. i need to study more).. and dear god, with the amount of heat being produced, intercool your engine, it will love you for it, and you will love it for loving you.

If you plan on turbo'ing that car.... my suggested upgrades would be

370cc injectors
intercooled system
3" downpipe/exhaust
sentra SE-R brembo big brake upgrade
and definatly get in touch with jim wolf technologys... they are gods of nissan.


good luck, and keep us up to date


----------



## zadiel (Dec 12, 2003)

well level10 sells a performance auto-transmissionfor about $3500. im think bout gettign that. even though it is way cheaper to do just a manual swap guess what..here in orlando when i checked we had only 1 2002 nissan sentra manual trans. it belonged to an se-r at that so it was 6 spd. and it was abotu $1000. the sentra, well new ones, parts r hard to find in orlando. not to mention in good condition. so id have to see and i have to see how much a shop woudl charge me to do the swap. not to mention this is my daily driver cuz my crappy prelude broke down. so i dunno tell me what yall think o yea and thanks chuck. i was actually thinkin about 7psi i guess it was a good choice


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck, leave this to someone familiar with the QG please. T47? what country are you from? JWT does nothing for the QG18DE. Brembo upgrade from the 04 isn't worth the money.


Za, I live one hour east of orlando. I had an unfortunate run in with some semi tire tread on the turnpike the other day, but you're welcome to come over and check everything out. I can work with you to get you what you want.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) my kit is intercooled.
2) You don't need injectors with the basic kit running 7psi
3) you don't need a 3" downpipe on the QG kit, even with stage II. You'd be hard pressed to make a good 3" downpipe fit with an internal gate anyways
4) Kit comes with T3 because you can not buy a brand new Authentic Garrett T28 anymore. Garrett doesn't make them. Shops will use Garrett housings and their own center section and turbine, and chances are likely it won't be of good quality. The T3 should spool as quickly as the T28, be generally easier to upgrade and cheaper as well.


----------

